# Help with under weight malamute



## tasha1987uk (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys!
I would really like some advice on how to help my puppy alaskan malamute put some weight on.
We got him when he was just over 3 months old and he is just under 5 months now. He is growing but he isnt putting the weight on and he is currently very under weight.
He was the runt of the litter so i am aware he will be smaller then a normal malamute.
We currently have him on a Large puppy breed dry dog food 3 times a day and he has the odd chicken, tuna and brown rice but we are looking to put him on dry and raw dog food to help with his weight.
Can anyone suggest what raw food would be best for him? 
Thanks!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have a picture of him? A lot of people think dogs at a good weight are too thin because fat dogs are so common.

Has he been to the vet? Worms and other issues will make it hard for a dog to put on weight. Runts should be fairly normal by 5 months. Dogs can get pregnant multiple times by multiple fathers in the same pregnancy. So a runt is a puppy that was conceived several days to a week after the majority of the litter. The entire litter gets delivered at the same time because once the uterus starts contracting nothing is staying in there. Runts are small because they are premature, but after a few months, a week doesn't make much difference.


----------



## tasha1987uk (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah he was weighed last week at vets and compared to other pups at his age he is underweight as been speaking too breeders. All his worming is up to date but he did have tape worm about month ago but the vet cleared that up for us n he was wormed again 4 weeks after, x


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

did they test for giardia?

as for underweight compared to age, what about his body condition? what did the vet say about that?


----------



## tasha1987uk (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply... 
no they didnt test him for that but I think we wasnt feeding him enough as beedn reading a book n he should of been on more so ive upped his feeding and he also on some raw food aswell which iv been advised on.
the vet wasnt that worried about his weight he said he was a little underweight but he was more worried about his paws as he has something wrong with them at the moment im just going too see how he gets on with the new diet the next week or s as ill be able too tell if he is putting on weight with picking him up x


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

maybe you shouldn't try to force weight on your dog. use the standards as a guideline. maybe you
have a smaller dog for that dog's breed. if something is wrong with his paws being a little underweight
might be helpful. why do you want your pup to gain weight? as he gets older he's going to gain weight
naturally.


----------

